# php ohne X?

## Mimamau

hi, wie kann ich php emergen, ohne noch dazu X, freetype, opengl, qt und andere sachen installieren zu müssen? was muss ich bei USE eintragen oder wo auch immer?

ich brauch das doch nur für den apache und da auch nicht unbedingt mit allen möglichen grafik libraries.

thx

----------

## citizen428

Also Freetype ist ja nicht völlig verkehrt, zumindest falls du auch die GD-Library verwenden willst. Da kann das ganz praktisch sein um Grafiken dynamisch zu beschriften usw.

Ansonsten würde ich es mal mit "-X" in der USE-Variable probieren.

----------

## Mimamau

Danke, aber Ich hatte übersehen, dass vor USE noch das Kommentarzeichen # war :/

Hatte aber echt alles probiert, jetzt habe ich -X und -qt.

----------

## cerb

und jetzt funktioniert es?  er laesst allen x-krampf weg?  auch die deps die du nicht mit -package ausgenommen hast?

----------

